# Maltese puppy with short hair near the nose



## whitelightning34 (Oct 28, 2021)

So my breeder told me that she has never had this happen in her puppies before. She said that the hair may grow back, but he does have very little hair near his nose and the top of his head. Which is weird since a lot of her Maltese dogs have won awards before for their coat. Has anyone had this before? Any recommendations on what to do? Read something about Omega 3, but definitely don't want to do anything without talking to a vet. 

He is 12 weeks old by the way, and his sisters had a lot of hair. 

The breeder is from the AMA and is also the top breeder here in my state, so I don't see a reason as to why she would give a me a mix or something.


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Sorry he is cute but definitely not a pure bred maltese. They do not have ears like that, they also are much rounder and not triangular in appearance, the nose is too pointy. Are you sure the breeder is an AMA breeder. Did she give you a limited registration? You mentioned you saw the mother. Take a look at the registration for the father listed on your limited registration.

Dogs win awards for conformation, how close they confirm to breed standards, they do not win awards for coats, per se. Something is not right.


----------



## whitelightning34 (Oct 28, 2021)

wkomorow said:


> Sorry he is cute but definitely not a pure bred maltese. They do not have ears like that, they also are much rounder and not triangular in appearance, the nose is too pointy. Are you sure the breeder is an AMA breeder. Did she give you a limited registration? You mentioned you saw the mother. Take a look at the registration for the father listed on your limited registration.
> 
> Dogs win awards for conformation, how close they confirm to breed standards, they do not win awards for coats, per se. Something is not right.


Yea, on the maltese breeder website my breeder is on there with the name, phone, and kennel correctly spelled. It is in the south/mid Atlantic. I have included a redacted form of the contract, with the names and numbers removed. I should be able to get a refund, correct? I have the AKC papers with the names of the sir and dame, and what is limited registration, but yes I do I have that.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Oh my. . . I am sorry but I have to agree w/Walter---something is amiss!


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

The poor puppy is in the middle of all this; I don't know what to say. Maybe a DNA test will answer the question.


----------



## whitelightning34 (Oct 28, 2021)

wkomorow said:


> The poor puppy is in the middle of all this; I don't know what to say. Maybe a DNA test will answer the question.


Yea I mean we will keep it, but one person said that it happened to them, and that after doing a dna test they got in contact with their breeder and got the money back plus got to keep the puppy. So hopefully the same thing happens.


----------



## mss (Mar 1, 2006)

The shape of the head and eyes don't look really Maltese, either. 

If you wanted a Maltese, please consider that although your pup is very cute, it may not have the lovable Maltese temperament, either. Chihuahuas are a very different breed, and might not like anyone other than their immediate human "parents." I have a cute 9 pound Chihuahua type who was rescued from a shelter as an adult, and I thought I was just going to foster him, but the start-up rescuer ghosted me. Charlie was a shelter favorite, but they probably never tried to do anything with him. After 12 years in my "custody," I have to say he is really so cute and charming, and I love him to bits for that, but holy moley!!!! He's kind of a handful to handle. And has given surprise bites to me (while I was medicating his ears), to our favorite vet, and to other dogs in my household. I have his nails trimmed at the vet's by two techs and with a muzzle, and it's inconvenient and expensive. And I have to keep him separated from my other dogs.

I wonder about health, too. The good thing about Chihuahuas is they generally don't have a lot of health problems, and on the average they live longer than other toy breeds. However, you might never get information about the health of your puppy's real ancestors and relatives. 

Anyway, your contract certifies that he is purebred Maltese, Even if you are not sure you want to return him to the breeder, consider writing her soon anyway to question whether you "received what you contracted for." I would tell her you're going to have a DNA test done. If it confirms that he is a mix, a refund would be in order.

Edited to add: I understand that sometimes a potential mother dog will be sent to the potential sire's home for breeding. I suppose it's possible that some sneaky little non-Maltese male got involved somehow in such a triangle situation. Or maybe there was just one sire and he was a mix himself.


----------



## Cindy Y (12 mo ago)

wkomorow said:


> Sorry he is cute but definitely not a pure bred maltese. They do not have ears like that, they also are much rounder and not triangular in appearance, the nose is too pointy. Are you sure the breeder is an AMA breeder. Did she give you a limited registration? You mentioned you saw the mother. Take a look at the registration for the father listed on your limited registration.
> 
> Dogs win awards for conformation, how close they confirm to breed standards, they do not win awards for coats, per se. Something is not right.


Does not look like Maltese


----------



## BlueVARebel (Jan 9, 2022)

Cindy Y said:


> Does not look like Maltese


Such a cute puppy, whatever he is. 

FWIW, I’ve had the same issue with my Maltese who is a Maltese. I had all the same concerns as you about whether he was really a Maltese. We found the breeder on the AKC website. Everyone thinks he’s a Chihuahua mix because the hair on his muzzle Just. Won’t. Grow. Out. But the DNA test came back as 100% Maltese.


----------



## BlueVARebel (Jan 9, 2022)

Here’s my sweet boy. If anyone has had this issue I’d be really interested to hear about it. So far the only thing anyone has said is he’s not a Maltese, but I’m afraid he is.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Huge difference in AMA & AKC---that is definitely NOT a maltese! Do a DNA test & you will know.


----------



## BlueVARebel (Jan 9, 2022)

edelweiss said:


> Huge difference in AMA & AKC---that is definitely NOT a maltese! Do a DNA test & you will know.


I did. The DNA test came back 100 per cent Maltese.


----------



## BlueVARebel (Jan 9, 2022)

BlueVARebel said:


> I did. The DNA test came back 100 per cent Maltese.


Test result is here.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

My remark was for the original poster---Whitelightening.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

> BlueVARebel said:
> I did. The DNA test came back 100 per cent Maltese.


Test result is here.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Your dog's ears are totally different from the original poster!


----------

